# Could this be Revenge Sex?



## InRecoveryInNC (Oct 22, 2010)

This is a question for the men who have decided to stay in the marriage after an affair.

*BE AS HONEST AS POSSIBLE-*So I have two very important questions that I hope to have honest answers returned:

Scenario: Your wife discovered you had an affair, and you admitted to it, but it was over before she found out, however, part of the reason you went outside of the marriage to begin with was due to a virtually sexless marriage and that your wife emotionally abandoned you and had done some pretty selfish things for years. You are still emotionally void regarding knowing what you truly feel right now but: 

1.) If your wife decided she was willing to change in both areas but more specifically sexually, would you sleep with her without having changed your view of her?

2.) Would you get an erection while lying in bed with your wife, after years of not getting one if you still had not changed your feelings toward her?


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

1) Sure, I would.

2) Sure, I could.

If I saw that she was willing to change, I would give her the benefit of the doubt, and who knows? I just might like to change with her.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Give her a chance. I would do it, see where it leads.


----------

